# Using bed sheets for quilts



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

With the price of most fabric being outrageous in price, unless you can find it on sale, coupon or clearence, is anyone using bedsheets for fabrics instead? I loved Belfries prayer quilt she did using the blue plaids, greys and yellows. Just seems going to Walmart and picking up a few flat sheets to cut pieces from would be so much cheaper. I find plaids at our fabric store, but mainly they are flannels, just not a nice selection. I have used bedsheets for a backing before. Just wondered what everyone else has done.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Look carefully at the labels for fabric content, I bought a "bargain" set of sheets in a pretty print, got them home and they were horrible. Turns out they're 100% polyester. Who's great idea was that? Sheets are hard to find in a decent cotton fabric anymore.
But, Joann coupons come in handy, they carry double wide quilt muslin for backing, in unbleached and white, it's a nice weight if you don't mind the plain color.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Dani - The quilt you mentioned is made of thrift store men's shirts with a sheet for the backing. I look for at least 50/50% poly-cotton. I use sheets for the backers on my charity quilts. I get them at thrift shops for around $2.00-3.00 each. Again, I look for at least 50% cotton. Unlike many people, I combine 100% cotton and 50/50 poly- cottons. But when I do that I wash all fabrics beforehand as they might shrink at different rates. And that is especially true when using thrift store sheets.

I know 100% cotton is traditional for quilts, but the poly/cottons hold up better over the long run.

Here's a great video on how to deconstruct a shirt to get fabric from it.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I haven't cut a sheet up for piecing but I used a cotton sheet as a backing years ago and it was such a bear to quilt that I broke a needle on it. It probably wouldn't be bad for machine quilting, though. Like Rosepath said, the main thing would be to look at the fabric content. If you start checking at the thrift stores, you can watch for cotton sheets that are still in good shape. People get a new bed in a different size and sometimes give away the sheets that they can't use anymore.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

My hunny wears a lot of plaids, mainly cause that is what I buy for him and yes I do save them for other projects. Now that I have found I like quilting, they will be used for those. Just need him to start wearing them out faster so I can get my hands on them.  Normally I repair till there is no more repairing to them. I like the idea of buying second hand shirts so may start looking at the second hand stores and even cheaper yet, yard sales for both shirts and sheets. I have a very limited budget so need to come up with money saving fabric ideas. May even start looking at curtains. . . you just never know, but I will keep an eye on the fabric is made with. I really don't mind it being a blend but will make sure its at least 50% cotton. Thank you ladies for the tips. Any more you can think of is appreciated.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> Dani - The quilt you mentioned is made of thrift store men's shirts with a sheet for the backing. I look for at least 50/50% poly-cotton. I use sheets for the backers on my charity quilts. I get them at thrift shops for around $2.00-3.00 each. Again, I look for at least 50% cotton. Unlike many people, I combine 100% cotton and 50/50 poly- cottons. But when I do that I wash all fabrics beforehand as they might shrink at different rates. And that is especially true when using thrift store sheets.
> 
> I know 100% cotton is traditional for quilts, but the poly/cottons hold up better over the long run.
> 
> Here's a great video on how to deconstruct a shirt to get fabric from it.


I hope you don't mind but I downloaded a picture of your quilt to use as a reference guide. If this baby due in April is a boy, think plaids would be the perfect way to go. Just need to find out what colors mom is deciding on using first and of course the baby sex before starting. Just trying to get ideas for future. I'm sure out of our 4 boys at least one of them will have a boy. . . one day at least!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Copy away! The pattern is a disappearing nine patch and I think I started with 6 or 7" squares. I used the printed for the corners and solid for the side squares (they get cut up). In using this pattern, what helps with the harmony is having the centers all the same. Since the colours were pastel, I chose to use a strong center.

BTW, I wait until the thrift store has a 50% off sale to get the shirts. That way they cost around $1 - 1.50.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Like you girls, I too use sheets for the backing of my quilts many times.  Like Belfrybat said though - make sure that it is a GOOD quality sheet before buying it! I watch our thrift stores as many times a bottom sheet will wear out but the top one is still good so people give it away. I always save MY top sheets to use. I always go thru the housewares section of the thrift store and have found fabric shower curtains with nice prints and good cotton and yes Danni - curtains of all sorts that work! I'm a scavenger. LOL!!! I put flannel on the back of my grandkid's quilts and watch JoAnn's online sales, then order it and pick it up at our local store. All cut and ready!!! I found a cute unicorn print for one of my granddaughters last night for only $2.49 yd. on close out. I think with the price of fabrics today we quilters HAVE TO BE thrifty and willing to experiment with alternatives for things.


----------

